# HPX Tunnel Push Pole Holder Install



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice work! I like that!!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

nice!


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Man you're doing all the good! Nice work...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

commtrd said:


> Man you're doing all the good! Nice work...


It's no Hell's Bay but it will work! I'm ready to slime it up.


----------

